# Will 02 M5 suspension fit my 97 540 sport...



## jmig (Jan 11, 2004)

... shocks, struts, springs and rear sway bar?


----------



## bk540sport (Mar 8, 2004)

Hello, it will raise the car up, if you go with a dinan m5 setup that will work, but the m5 setup on the 540 sport does raise it, i have seen it twice already


----------

